# pet food scam



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

not sure if anyone already posted this but;


http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/did-you-purchase-a-natura-pet-food.html



another reason to feed RAW perhaps Connie S ;-)


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> not sure if anyone already posted this but;
> 
> 
> http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/did-you-purchase-a-natura-pet-food.html
> ...


Once you process human grade ingredients in a pet food maunfacturing factory, it cant be labelled human grade even if the ingredients are. I suspect that this is where they went wrong. I have fed some of these kibble to my dogs and they did very well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sara, you're correct. It has nothing to do with what goes into the food. This was not a consumer suing them. The plaintiffs (which was basically Hill's, Nestle Purina, Mars Inc., Del Monte, P&G before they acquired them, etc) were suing over Natura's use of the term "human grade" from a couple years back because as Sara said, once it gets made in a pet food factory, it can no longer be considered "human grade." I've been to the Natura plant in Freemont, Nebraska twice and saw for myself the ingredients. Whole carrots, Washington apples, potatoes, cottage cheese (out of Meadow Gold containers you'd get at Sam's Club or Costco) goes in with the ground meats and grains in the mill. It's a beautiful plant with state of the art quality control and you could pretty much eat off the floor, it's so clean. Having spoken with some very well known holistic vets who are on their consulting team, I still feed my dogs Natura products as I've heard the process and the people who work there are still basically the same. While I wish they could have remained an independent company, supposedly P&G mostly stay out of their way. *shrug*


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

I wasn't able to read past the phrase "pet parent".


----------

